# Does Steve's Music EVER answer E-Mail Enquiries?



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I guess my title asks it all, 
but jeez,
has anyone received an answer about a product question that you sent via their website?

Bad enough that they hardly make you feel welcome when you walk in, 
and then when you do buy something you have to take a piece of paper to "the cage" to retrieve your newly purchased property (like you are getting discharged from a night in jail and you are collecting your belt and watch and pocket change).

In both TOR and MTL I might add.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I got an email regarding when i applied for a job, if that helps any. Only dealt w/ ottawa though.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Axe doesn't respond to their email or voicemails. 

Many years ago when I followed Rivera amps' site, I found it was about 2 or 3 years out of date. 

Quite a few retailers and manufacturers are ignoring web business it seems.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

i've emailed them quite a few times in the past about a product before but they have never replied either. i ended up buying something from them and they shipped quite promptly. either something is wrong with their system or something is wrong with their people.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I wouldn't deal with them, anyway. I bought some recording gear, marked as "new" on their site, and when it came, there was rack rash on it and it was dusty.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Steve's doesn't really give a hoot about a lot of things, unless you are Pat Metheny, Zakk Wylde or Pete Torn.

It's the same when you walk in the store, they just don't care, they look so bored...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I phoned them a few times for info and it was pretty frustrating.

About a year ago, I phoned to get the availability and price on a pedal I wanted to buy - and the girl said they dont give that info over the phone! I said I was 7 hours away and was going to Toronto, and just wanted to know what was in stock. She didnt care. So when I got to TO I didnt even go there, I went to L&M and bought it.

I have had it with Steve's... over the years its been the worst store I have ever tried to deal with. Even when I go to TO and often stay just a walk away, I dont bother to go becuase it frustrates me so much.

AJC


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I worked at the Toronto store for 5 years. Given the disdain I have seen from ownership and management (2 of whom are VERY closely tied to the ownership) to their customers and employees, I will not give them my cash. 

I have many specific examples and I'm not shy about sharing, but out of respect to GuitarsCanada and any potential legal issues in telling those stories, I won't post the graphic details here.

Instead, I will tell a story about going there as a teen before working there though.

I was working at CDN Tire 35 hours a week while going to high school and I had saved up enough extra cash to finally buy my first tube amp. I wanted to get a Fender Pro Junior. 

I knew it had no master volume, but I wanted to hear it cranked up for just a minute or so, so that I could hear what it's distortion was like and how loud it needed to be to get there. Knowing this might be an issue, I called ahead and asked for a good time to do this. The salesman said "Monday afternoon come by. It's usually dead here then and if it isn't too busy, we'll crank it up so you can make your choice."

Very cool. I was excited and went there cash in hand. I found my salesman, the guitar floor was empty. I plugged in and cranked up, playing one sustaining chord (about 2 seconds). Quickly the rotund manager (initials GM) shouted "turn that guy down!"

The salesman explained to him everything up to this point. GM said "if he wants to hear it distorted, have him plug this in" and handed the salesman a DOD distortion pedal. I jumped in and said "I don't want to hear what a pedal sounds like in the amp, I want to hear how the amp distorts. Just give me a minute with it opened up anywhere in the building and if it's good, I've got cash right now. I'll take it."

He replied "the pedal is designed to get you amp distortion at low volume. There will be no difference in how the two sound. Buy it or don't, but don't crank it up again no matter what. You;ve got everything you need right here." (pointing at the pedal)

I told him I was going to L&M. It was worth the $10 more they were charging to be able to hear it properly first. The salesman looked pissed at GM, hung his shoulders and apologized to me. Don't know why I ever worked there after that. I should have learned my lesson that day.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I have to say, I visited Steve's in my college days 20ish years ago, and mid last year too and the feeling being there was much the same. Some neat stuff there, however, I wont say "WOO GREAT TIMES" because, really, it was kinda lousy for a music shop experience all the way around


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lowwatt thats quite a story. Myself, I usually don't even look to stores other than L&M. They don't usually have a problem with letting you crank stuff up. They even have glassed in rooms for it. In my experience they just let me take it home for a night or 2, where I can crank to my hearts content.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> I worked at the Toronto store for 5 years. Given the disdain I have seen from ownership and management (2 of whom are VERY closely tied to the ownership) to their customers and employees, I will not give them my cash.
> 
> I have many specific examples and I'm not shy about sharing, but out of respect to GuitarsCanada and any potential legal issues in telling those stories, I won't post the graphic details here.
> 
> ...


I did my time there too. Lasted 6 months.

If anyone is wondering why no one answers their e-mails...it's probably because Steve's is married to a computer system out of the mid-eighties. 

There's a couple of good eggs that work in the Toronto store. If you must buy something from Steve's, they're the ones to talk to.

Steve's employees work on hourly+commission, so if it ain't gonna line their pocketbook, they probably don't have the time of day for it. L&M has their weaknesses, but at least it's not full of mercenaries.


----------



## mesatronic (Jul 14, 2020)

[edited to remove the venting but not the conclusion]

Since the day that my younger self finally appreciated the true nature of Steve's Music (I used to buy gear at the Toronto store), never have I nor would I give Steve's Music one penny of my money.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Holly fuck !!!

I wrote one thing bad about L&M last year after getting a very, very bad packing job and got utterly lynched here on the board by members !!! I became a first class asshole by the assholes of the board ! 

Now I read this thread ! 

Been buying from Steve's since my teens without ever having a problem ! Always been able to get good service, yeah sometimes the guys are hung over but thats the music life...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I always get sucked into reading these necro threads and then see the dates are 11 years old.


----------



## mesatronic (Jul 14, 2020)

Well, the embers are still smouldering


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

As a teenager in the mid-80s, going down to Steve's to see all the amazing guitars and amps was something of a religious experience. Back then, they had things that none of the other retailers had. The manager Gerry M. was an absolute gestapo. Could not stand the guy. Glared at everyone who walked in. One guy I dealt with there over the years.....Peter Bruni was awesome and a super nice guy. Other than that...I'm not sure when they went downhill.....


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I worked at the Toronto store for 5 years. Given the disdain I have seen from ownership and management (2 of whom are VERY closely tied to the ownership) to their customers and employees, I will not give them my cash.
> 
> I have many specific examples and I'm not shy about sharing, but out of respect to GuitarsCanada and any potential legal issues in telling those stories, I won't post the graphic details here.
> 
> ...


I know of whom you speak.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

dufe32 said:


> Steve's doesn't really give a hoot about a lot of things, unless you are Pat Metheny, Zakk Wylde or Pete Torn.
> 
> It's the same when you walk in the store, they just don't care, they look so bored...


Did you mean Rip Torn or Pete Thorn? I'm confused as usual. Yes, I asked about a product and received a reply the next day.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone else remember the sign by the guitars 'No Rush'?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> I always get sucked into reading these necro threads and then see the dates are 11 years old.


I wish that recommended posts feature was shut off. The way they display makes it look like it's current posts. I've almost replied to a few and caught myself.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Holly fuck !!!
> 
> I wrote one thing bad about L&M last year after getting a very, very bad packing job and got utterly lynched here on the board by members !!! I became a first class asshole by the assholes of the board !
> 
> ...


I'll bad mouth any store that doesn't reply to emails or phone calls. I try to support local, but nowadays I am not going to stand for crappy customer service or bad communication. If you have a web site up, then you can reply to emails.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I wish that recommended posts feature was shut off. The way they display makes it look like it's current posts.


Same here!

I'll start a poll and give you credit.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> I wish that recommended posts feature was shut off. The way they display makes it look like it's current posts. I've almost replied to a few and caught myself.


Yes I've "revived" a few very old threads. Not a great setup..


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There's a fairly large guitar/music forum down south that uses the same software and it isn't nearly this screwed up. In fact, it looks quite a bit like the old one - no recommended reading, indications of thread participation, etc. Gotta wonder about that. What are these corporate overlords really after?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> There's a fairly large guitar/music forum down south that uses the same software and it isn't nearly this screwed up. In fact, it looks quite a bit like the old one - no recommended reading, indications of thread participation, etc. Gotta wonder about that. What are these corporate overlords really after?


Your soul.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Your soul.


LOL

The joke's on them.

I don't have one.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anyone thought to email them and ask?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Did you mean Rip Torn or Pete Thorn? I'm confused as usual. Yes, I asked about a product and received a reply the next day.


You just responded to an 11 year old post for fuck sakes.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> You just responded to an 11 year old post for fuck sakes.


Yay! I don't check the best before dates. I didn't resurrect it, go yell at the guy/gal who did.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

In answer to the question in the thread title no, they still don't. I contacted them about three weeks ago and haven't heard jack shit. Oh well, they lose the sale. I guess they're doing well enough despite the pandemic that they can do without the business.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

OP Here, 
after lo, these many years,
I rest my case.


----------

